# Just for fun - How long into your relationship did you hit "the milestones"



## loeylo

Just out of curiosity really, and for a bit of fun!

Your age: 25 in two months!
Partners age: 25 next month
Age met: 21
How did you meet: One of my friends moved in with one of his friends, they had a housewarming party.
First date: Fireworks night, a week after we met. We were supposed to be going for dinner, but went to the pub instead! Ended up going clubbing with a bunch of my friends who he had never met. Unconventional! Haha!
Made it official: The day before Valentines day, totally unromantically, driving home from ASDA!
Moved in together: Two and a half years
Engagement: Not quite there yet ...
Wedding: No idea!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We will be at least four years into our relationship.


----------



## FAR

Hi! This looks like fun :)

Your age: 25

Partners age: 26

Age met: 20/21

How did you meet: We were at the same [very small] university campus. We were introduced by hanging out studying with a mutual friend.

First date: About 6 months after we met. It doesn't really count as a 'date' but he gave me a lift home from the library, I invited him inside, and he stayed for hours and hours just talking about everything, watching 'Scrubs' and eating pizza.

Made it official: The very next day!

Moved in together: 7 months later!

Engagement: We got engaged last spring, so we'd been together for 4 years.

Wedding: Will probably happen during summer 2015...but we haven't set the date yet.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We have no idea when this will be able to be...hopefully not too far away.


----------



## madseasons

FUN!

Your age: 35

Partners age: 33

Age met: Me 22  DH 20

How did you meet: In his barracks room (Navy  in Japan) through a mutual friend. 

First date: Never had one, went from being best friends to lovers.

Made it official: We had a drunken kiss one night in August of 2001, and that was all she wrote.

Moved in together: December 31st 2004 when he moved from PA to Los Angeles to be with me after a two year break (because of distance).

Engagement: I asked him to marry me in April 2005.

Wedding: October 16, 2006 in Las Vegas! 

TTC/ Plan to ttc *#2*: In April! DS just turned 4.


----------



## curiousowl

Love these things :)

Your age: 29

Partners age: 28

Age met: I was 23

How did you meet: I moved in with a friend and she invited him over to hang out. He was a friend of a friend of a friend of her boyfriend and he lived nearby.

First date: Dinner and a movie. We'd hung out a few times as friends just the 2 of us before that though. When he came to get me for our first date my roommate and her boyfriend were there like parents seeing us off, it was very funny!

Made it official: Not really sure. He called me his girlfriend after a couple weeks. It took me a month or so to call him my boyfriend.

Moved in together: After a year and a couple months.

Engagement: 11/3/2011 (3 1/2 years in)

Wedding: 5/26/2013 (After just over 5 years together)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Next cycle!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Your age: 23

Partners age: 32

Age met: Me 17 - 26 (2008)

How did you meet: We worked together

First date: Dinner and a movie, but that didn't happen until I was 18

Made it official: Just after my 18th birthday

Moved in together: May 2010 the week after our DD was born, it was supposed to be before she was born but there were a few delays 

Engagement: January 2010

Wedding: 3rd November 2013

TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: When I'm ready, few things I need to come to terms with personally.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Your age: 30

Partners age: 32

Age met: I was 25

How did you meet: We met on an online dating site.

First date: I picked him up (he lived 1.5hours away) we came back to the city i was living in and went for sushi, walked my dog by the river, and then went back to my place and watched a movie!

Made it official: 2 weeks after that. 

Moved in together: 3 months after meeting.

Engagement: Feb, 2010. 15 months into our relationship.

Wedding: Feb, 2011. In Cuba!

We have one DS 15 Months and are WTT until July 2014 to start trying for #2


----------



## comotion89

Your age: 24

Partners age: 27

Age met: me 21 him 23

How did you meet: Online
First date: 1 week after talking, we spoke on the phone the day we met from 9 am till 5pm then he drove 50 miles to see me we had our first date listening to tunes and chatting in my car where I fell asleep (was 3am by then)hahah woke up still safe n him just holding me :D

Made it official: 1 month after

Moved in together: 17 months 4 days

Engagement: 21 months 3 days

Wedding: This may :D

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: 2015 Dec


----------



## spicyorange

Your age: 27
Partners age: 35 
Age met: 14 & 22. 
Age got together: 18 & 26 (2005)
First date: went to stay with him for a weekend which planned before got together, he me to dinner.

Made it official: The day before over the phone after hours of text flirt
Engaged: New year's day 2009. 3 1/2 years together
Moved in together: July 2009
Wedding: 2010. 5 years together.
Plan to ttc #1: Dec 2014/Jan 15


----------



## mandaa1220

Your age: 24

Partners age: 25

Age met: 20

How did you meet: He was a friend of my ex OH.

First date: 21 - He picked me up drunk from my moms house, brought me to his and we watched Dear John and made out :rofl:

Moved in together: 1 1/2 years together

Engagement: 1 1/2 years together

Wedding: It will be in April and we'll have been together 3 years.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: It will be next month and we'll have been together about 3 years.


----------



## MamaByrd

What a cute idea!

Your age: 23

Partners age: 27

Age met: 18 and 22 respectively.

How did you meet: We met on a bus, driving from Texas to Mississippi.

First date: Umm.. we hung out just as friends for a long time, I think our first official "date" was to The Hard Rock Cafe & a movie.

Made it official: This past June. During a conversation in which he told me he's always loved me & no one can compare to his best friend. :blush:

Moved in together: We will be in April! :happydance:

Engagement: Not yet, but I think it'll be quick :haha:

Wedding: When we move to New York in mid-2015.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Shortly after the wedding.. Early 2016.


----------



## RandaPanda

Aw, love this idea! 

Your age: 32

Partner's age: almost 33 (in March)

Age met: 12

How did you meet: we went to middle school together and knew each other, but had different groups of friends

Age got together: 17 (towards the end of 1998)

First date: we didn't really have one...just lots of group things like parties and movies...where we would secretly hold hands or sneak kisses :)

Made it official: March 6, 1999

Moved in together: 2001. We were 20, going to university, and lived in a house with a bunch of friends. Has been just the 2 of us for quite some time now though!

Engaged: August 30, 2010 - in a canoe on the lake at our cottage 

Wedding: August 12, 2011 (after 12.5 years together!!)

TTC/plan to TTC #1: next month!


----------



## Springermommy

Your age: 28
Partners age: 28... He's 2 months younger :)
Age met: me 19, him 18
How did you meet: thru mutual friends at a basketball game
First date: Though we met in 2004, we weren't romantic until 2011 :) cant remember the actual first date, but I drove 4 hrs to visit him in his hometown july 2011 and that's when our relationship informally began 
Made it official: October 29, 2011 :)
Moved in together: March 10, 2012 :)
Engagement: August 22, 2012 :)
Wedding: October 13, 2012 :) We moved fast, but not really when you look at the big picture. Friends for 7 years before our relationship started. 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: May 2015 :)


----------



## Flourish

Your age: 25

Partners age: 34

Age met: me 18 OH 27

How did you meet: we met the first day on the same course at Uni 

First date: some time in 2009 after being friends for a coue of years, not 100% sure as it just kinda happened. 

Made it official: 2009 

Moved in together: August 2012

Engagement: April 2013

Wedding: April 2014

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: on our honeymoon which we are hoping will be sometime between June-October this year.


----------



## GreyGirl

Your age: 29
Partners age: 29
Age met: 21
How did you meet: At university.
First date: To a nature centre which was shut when we got there then to pizza hut which was shut...so we ended up going to mine and ordering in. 
Made it official: That day!
Moved in together: The day we got married.
Engagement: 2 years to the day after we had our first date
Wedding: 4 months after getting engaged. 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: This Summer to aim for a 2 year age gap.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Your age: 23

Partners age: 25

Age met: Just turned 15 and he had turned 17 in April respectively. (June 2005)

How did you meet: We worked together and would talk a lot on break and on Facebook when it came out.

First date: March 2008, I think we met for coffee when he was in town visiting. I was 17 and him 19, almost 20. Then a month after that we went to a movie. 

Made it official: June 2008 - I invited him to my 18th birthday party (he was now 20) and we made out and stuff haha

Moved in together: June 2010 (Me 20, him 22)

Engagement: January 2012 (Me 21, him 23)

Wedding: September 2013 (Me 23, him 25)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: This April (Me 23, him turning 26)


----------



## LynAnne

Your age: 24

Partners age: 24

Age met: 15

How did you meet: At a mutual friend's 16th birthday party.

First date: 17th August 2005. It wasn't a date but he came over to mine about 6 months (and a lot of friendship dramas) after we met just to hang out when I was 16, he was still 15.

Made it official: The very same day. After he left I sent him a text to ask where we stood with each other and we made it official right then.

Moved in together: 1st September 2011. Six years (aged 22)

Engagement: 1st July 2011. Six weeks before our six year anniversary. (Aged 21)

Wedding: Fingers crossed for Summer 2015, just before our nine year anniversary.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Hopefully sometime in 2015


----------



## SoccerLove

Your age: 24

Partners age: 30

Age met: 18 (2008)

How did you meet: Mutual friends

First date: Shortly after we met

Made it official: Shortly after first date

Moved in together: After 3 years (2011)

Engagement: After 4 years (2012)

Wedding: After 5 years (2013)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Hopefully this year, aiming for March/April. I need to get over my fears of pregnancy and becoming a mother first. And stop the pill.


----------



## sequeena

Your age: 24 (25 in April)
Partners age: 29 (30 in August)
Age met: 18, we started our relationship when I was 19
How did you meet: Through work, though I did not like him for a while!
First date: We never really did dates :haha:
Made it official: November 5th 2008
Moved in together: December 2008 :rofl:
Engagement: January/February 2009 :rofl:
Wedding: We are not massive on weddings... we'll get there eventually
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: Thomas was born in 2011 and the unofficial date for #2 is sometime in 2015. We need to know if our son has a genetic condition before we make any decisions.


----------



## michelle535

Your age: 32 (33 next month)
Partners age: 35
Age met: Me - 26 OH - 28
How did you meet: I worked with one of OH's closest friends who introduced us during a night out.
First date: We met for lunch at a pub opposite my old workplace only to bump into most of my friends who chose to sit at the neighbouring table just to annoy me!
Made it official: A week later
Moved in together: A year later in 2008
Engagement: Christmas 2009
Wedding: 2012 (after 5 years together)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: January 2015


----------



## su_grad2007

Your age: 32
Partners age: 33
Age met: 14
How did you meet: We went to high school together
First date: We were supposed to go to a concert with a group of mutual friends from high school. But it turns out that everyone else ended up canceling and it ended up being just the two of us
Made it official: 2nd date 2 weeks later
Moved in together: a year later
Engagement: Discussed it 1 month after we started dating. It was official with both our families and friends knowing about 3 months after we started dating
Wedding: New Years Eve 2010
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We will start ttc in October of this year. We will have been together 5 years and married 3 years.


----------



## callmedan

Your age: 22
Partners age: 22
Age met: 17
How did you meet: in a pub on a night out on 7th november 2008, i knew all of his friends from my college classes except him!
First date: we met up every friday night in the same pub, then i went round to his house for a party on boxing day, we went for meals in groups but the first time we went to eat together just us two was at mcdonalds!
Made it official: boxing day 2008
Moved in together: hopefully this year, buying a house together! he has been at uni the past 4 years
Engagement: hopefully soon!
Wedding: we talked about around august 2016
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: May after we get back from our orlando holiday :)


----------



## minties

Your age: 31

Partners age: 31

Age met: 13

How did you meet: At highschool, then again in 2001 at a computer course

First date: I don't think we had one!

Made it official: December 12th 2001 with our first kiss

Moved in together: Right away...maybe a couple weeks after we got together

Engagement: Not into marriage

Wedding: Neeeeeveeeeer

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Started TTC right away, took many years. This will be #3 (his idea)


----------



## dani_tinks

Your age: 27
Partners age: 49
Age met: me 21 him 43
How did you meet: We worked together.
First date: Picked me up in his audi TT (my fav car at the time, swoon), drove me to his house and made me my fav cocktail. Took me out for a meal at a thai restaurant.
Made it official: A few weeks later after meeting one of my friends, on the drive home he asked me if it meant I was now his girlfriend.
Moved in together: After 6 months. He went to thailand for kickboxing and said he was missing me so much he wanted me to move in with him when he got back to the UK.
Engagement: On my 23rd birthday
Wedding: September 2012
TTC/ Plan to ttc *#2*: Later this year, DS #1 will be 4 next month.


----------



## Pearls18

Your age: 26
Partners age: 26
Age met: technically about 8, but started "going out" at 17
How did you meet: school
First date: We didn't really date but we "hooked up" in a night club in our home town lol, we were texting beforehand I had a crush on him for a while :blush: we arranged to meet up, we had the same group of friends but never spoke lol.
Made it official: In true high school style that night in the club he asked me to be his girlfriend, nearly 9 years ago!
Moved in together: The first time was 3 years into our relationship for about 8 months but then he left for the military, "properly" was about 6 years into the relationship!
Engagement: 2 days after our 5th anniversary
Wedding: 2 months before our 6th anniversary
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: found out just before our 5th anniversary (was a busy year!) then we had DS2 after 8 years together. Not sure about #3 yet....


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Your age: 25 (26 in March :happydance:)

Partners age: 28 (29 in March)

Age met: 21 (actually 16, but a long story)

How did you meet: After our first meeting at age 16 we lost contact and in 2010 I saw him on facebook and invited him. We then started chatting everyday. 

First date: We went for pizza and ice skating afterwards. He then took me to the smaller airport close by and we shared a kiss outside whilst looking onto the runway and as we kissed an airplane took off. Just like in the movies................

Made it official: Haha very unromantic. A week after we met we went out for the day and as we drove home he just said to me "so by the way, just in case you are wondering where we are standing with each other in about 6 months time, according to me we are dating" lol

Moved in together: practically the first day :blush: But officially a month later.

Engagement: We got engaged on the 2nd of August 2011

Wedding: We got married soon after on the 20th of October 2011

TTC #2: We are currently trying. I sadly lost our baby on the 4th of December last year and I am just waiting for first af.


----------



## jj84

Your age: 29
Partners age: 30
Age met: 22/23
How did you meet: In a club on a night out. We had a mutual friend - my neighbour who I was out with is his old school friend.
First date: The week after we first met, 2007. We went for a meal on the coast on a hot summer's evening, and both came home with a lot of mosquito bites!
Made it official: A couple of weeks after the first date.
Moved in together: Just under 2 years after we got together.
Engagement: On our 4 year anniversary in Aug 2011
Wedding: the day after our 6 year anniversary in Aug 2013
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Hopefully May 2014 although we have put the date back several times already due to things progressing quickly in my career and it not really being a good time to head off to have a baby... Hopefully May 2014 although I could see it being Jan 2015 too.. :(


----------



## LDC

Ahhh fab idea  
Your age: 27
Partners age: 30
Age met: 20
How did you meet: he dated my friend haha! They broke up, she treated him really bad, and we became best friends.
First date: out for dinner in our local village, I didn't realise at the time that it was a date... 
Made it official: August 2009, I went on holiday with my dad and realised I couldnt bear being away from him
Moved in together: Quite quickly, in December 2009
Engagement: quickly again really, June 2010
Wedding: August 2011
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: we had number one in November 2012, I'd like to ttc number 2 towards the middle-end of this year


----------



## MellyH

Your age: 31
Partners age: 31

Age met: Both 25

How did you meet: In early 2008 - he was a grad student finishing up in the same department I was starting a postdoc in. 

First date: May 9, 2008. We knew he was leaving at the end of the summer to start a postdoc on the other side of the country, so we were planning on a summer romance without any commitment, and kept it on the down low in the department.

Made it official: November 16, 2009. After a year of calls/visits/emails, we made the long-distance east-coast/west-coast thing official. Then I moved to California in March 2010 and we were only an hour apart.

Moved in together: Unofficially, March 2011, when he broke his leg badly and needed around-the-clock care. Officially, May 2011 when I gave up my lease and moved into his apartment.

Engagement: May 5th, 2012.

Wedding: June 8 and July 14, 2013. 

TTC: February 2014!! Given that a bunch of things seemed to have happened in May over the years (didn't realise until just now, writing it all down!), maybe that's when we'll fall pregnant?!


----------



## Vesta

Your age: 28
Partners age: 28
Age met: 16

How did you meet: At school. He started hanging out with my friends

First date: Ermm... I'm not sure what out first 'official' date was. i can't remember. Opps!

Made it official: 4 days after my 18th birthday. After months of him asking, I finally agreed. We'd spent the day at the seaside, and when we were at the pub that night, he asked me again. And this time I said yes.

Moved in together: Aged 21. So after 3 years together. We went to different universities but moved in after I graduated. He took a year longer because he was doing his masters degree. 

Engagement: Aged 19. We'd been together about 20 months
. 
Wedding: 4 days after my 23rd birthday. 5 years together exactly at that point. 

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1:We were 24 when we started TTC, but it took over a year for me to get pregnant. So LO wasn't born until I was 26.


----------



## ChrissDee

*Your age:* 26
*Partners age:* 29
*Age met:* 19/22
*How did you meet:* We were both volunteers at the Winterfest concert in Lynchburg, VA for New Year 2006/2007
*First date:* I kind of ruined it. He asked me to a movie, and I didn't know it was supposed to be a date so I invited a friend along. I was a bit oblivious.... He was such a good sport about it though, and even offered to pay for her ticket too.
*Made it official:* Valentine's Day, 2007. This was also our ACTUAL first date (he made it clear in advance this time it was intended to be a date). He picked me up in the morning for my college classes and had a box of chocolates, roses, and a teddy bear waiting for me. That evening, he took me to a movie, a nice dinner, and then out for dessert at Coldstone, where he asked if we could make it official. This also happened to be my first real date, ever.<3
*Moved in together:* The day we got married.
*Engagement:* He proposed at midnight on New Year's 2009/2010 at the Winterfest concert in the same spot that we met with my entire family present while my favorite band (Skillet) was playing. Yeah, he did good. Winterfest is kind of a tradition for us now.
*Wedding:* It was a small (family only) garden wedding at The Carlyle House in Old Town Alexandria, VA April 30, 2012.
*TTC/ Plan to ttc #1:* Good question. If it were up to just me, we would already be TTC.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Your age: 25 in two months also!

Partners age: 28

Age met: I was 20 and he was 24

How did you meet: At a bar- through friends.

First date: I don't remember, haha. 

Made it official: On his parent's 25th anniversary "wedding"- November 2009

Moved in together: February 2012 (almost 2.5 years together)

Engagement: November 11, 2011 (2 years together)

Wedding: January 2013 (just under 3.5 years together)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: February/March 2015 (5.5 years together)


----------



## kksy9b

Your age: 26

Partners age: 26

Age met: both 16

How did you meet: In school. I sat in front of him in our college biology class.

First date: He had just moved to my hometown. We went with a friend of his from his old school to see Jeepers Creepers 2 (terrible movie lol). 

Made it official: The first time was driving home from the movie. He broke up with me a couple weeks later. Then we became best friends
On 12/02/2003 he asked me if I was ready to try again. I said yes, he kissed me for the first time and it started to snow :) Still one of my favorite memories.

Moved in together: a few weeks before we got married, when the lease of my apartment was up.

Engagement: 02/09/2007

Wedding: 12/22/2007. We were 20 years old and had been together just over 4 years. At this point though we had our house, I had graduated college (and was starting masters), DH was a year out from graduating and we had our first jobs lined up.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We started TTC in May 2013 and were blessed to fall pregnant in the third cycle. We've been together 10 years, married 6. Hoping to start TTC #2 when this one is a little over 2 so there is a 3 year age gap.


----------



## shterr612

Your age: 28
Partners age: 27
Age met: 18
How did you meet: In college, freshman year.
First date: Hanging out in the dorm, watching a movie. 
Made it official: About two weeks after meeting, a week before my birthday.
Moved in together: After college graduation, we moved into a friends basement. A few months later, before the wedding, we got our first apartment. (2009)
Engagement: 2007
Wedding: June 12 2009
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We had #1! #2 TTC in a few months, hopefully!


----------



## livelife3d

Your age: *35*
Partners age:*35*
Age met: *28*
How did you meet: *We were both stopping by McDonald's to grab some breakfast and we started talking. He was also in his uniform...I just love a man in blue...*
First date: *He took me to lunch the next day *
Made it official: three months after we started dating. 
Moved in together: *2010 after our son was born. *
Engagement: *July 2012*
Wedding: *September 15, 0213*
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: *after my mirena is removed.....*


----------



## Sol-fee

Your age: 33
Partners age:36
Age met: me 31, OH 34
How did you meet: In pub, my friend knows his brother
First date: dinner and drinks a couple of weeks later (took me that long to agree as he was divorced with 4 kids)
Made it official: couple of months later
Moved in together: November 2012 (1 year together) 
Engagement: November 2013 (exactly 2 years together)
Wedding: 27th September 2014 :happydance:
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: OH hopefully having a vasectomy reversal in the next couple of months, then NTNP until wedding and then TTC


----------



## aidensxmomma

Your Age: 22 (turn 23 in May)
Partner's Age: 27 (turns 28 in June)
Age Met: 21, 26
How did you meet: He's my best friend's uncle. I was staying with my best friend for a bit and she invited him over. 
First date: Um...well, when my friend invited him over, he didn't leave. :haha: We were together constantly from that day on.
Made it official: July 4, 2012...we broke up a month or so later, stayed friends, and started dating again January 1, 2014 :happydance:
Moved in together: Plan on it in October 2014
Engagement: Unknown...we've talked about it, though, so it's definitely in the cards for us. :thumbup:
Wedding: Someday...
TTC: In October 2014. We will be TTC for my fourth and his first. :baby:


----------



## Beanonorder

Your age: 30
Partners age: 28
Age met: I was 23 and he was 21
How did you meet: I used to work with his brother so we met through him
First date: um... we didn't have one
Made it official: Two months after we met, on my 24th birthday
Moved in together: A year and two months
Engagement: 9 months
Wedding: One year and 10 months
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: I'm hoping it will be after the summer holidays. At the moment he's saying no to number 2


----------



## Lisa429

Your age: 24
Partners age: 24
Age met: 13
How did you meet: A high school football game we were in 8th grade.
Engagement: April 2010 (4 months)
Wedding: June 19th 2010 (3 1/2 years)
Moved in together: We moved in together after we were married.
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Probably in another 1 1/2 to 2 years when my husband has his associates.


----------



## angiepie

Your age: 22
Partners age: 23
Age met: 15, 16
How did you meet: we lived a street away from each other without knowing and we used to make eyes at each other as I was walking home from school and he was walking to what I later learned to be work. I got a job at the local IGA and that turned out to be where he worked, so we worked together.
First date: never had one, we were friends for a long time and just used to hang out. It went on like that for a few years haha.
Made it official: 25/01/09
Moved in together: end of October 2010, so after 19 months.
Engagement: 16/08/12
Wedding: 16/03/14!!!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We just started with this cycle. :)


----------



## apreslaube

I tried to do this earlier but messed up and everything got deleted. Bleh.

Your age: I am 26
Partners age: He is 27. We are actually a year and 3 days apart 
Age met: I was 24. 
How did you meet: We actually met on OKCupid. He sent me a message on there simply saying "I like you!" It was really cool because literally a day or two before that I had decided to stop "looking" for a guy and asked God to just lead me where He wanted me to be. Anyway, we talked for about a week online and on the phone before deciding to meet up. 
First date: He met me with my friends at this thing called First Fridays. It's a monthly event in Phoenix where all the downtown art galleries open up. Cute trolleys take you around, food trucks are out, people set up booths for their homemade goods and whatnot. It's a neat place to go. It was actually raining that night. It went pretty well 
Made it official: I don't think we really had an official thing like that. However, we knew maybe after a couple weeks that we would be getting married. Friends and family knew that we were "meant to be."
Moved in together: We actually moved in about 3 months before getting married out of necessity. Another milestone - we waited till the wedding night to have sex :). 
Engagement: We were already engaged, but we made it official on February 16 of 2013 at Olive Garden . Even though I knew he was going to ask (he was so nervous), I still cried when he gave me the ring. LOL the waiter was like "what.. why are you crying? what did you do!" 
Wedding: It was December 8, 2012 :)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We are planning to TTC our first (and last -God willing -adoption:D) baby September 2013


----------



## Accountess

Your age: 26
Partners age: 25
Age met: 12 and 13
How did you meet: His parents were friends of my mother's partner.
First date: 19- drove around the Coromandel
Made it official: 19- about a month of quasi dating.
Moved in together: on date of marriage
Engagement: 2 years
Wedding: 4 years
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We will be 13 years into our relationship, 9 years into our marriage.


----------



## Amy2701

Your age: 26
Partners age: 31
Age met: me 17, him 22
How did you meet: my big cousin (and best friend) married his big brother. I was bridesmaid and he was an usher/groomsman.
First date: to the cinema to watch "white noise" on my sisters recommendation. It was truly the worst film any of us has ever seen and my sister has never been allowed to forget about it lol.
Made it official: 27th January 2005, a week or so after our first date.
Moved in together: I moved into his flat on 13th February 2010, and we started renting our first house together in April 2011.
Engagement: 4th June 2008, after just over 3 years together.
Wedding: 29th March 2014... 10 weeks and counting - eek!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #3: we planned to wait until our youngest is in nursery, but it's looking like we may TTC after the wedding.


----------



## Anniebobs

Nice idea!

Your age: 29 next month
Partners age: 31
Age met: 17
How did you meet: On a night out, though we went to the same school so I recognised him. He had two black eyes and a broken nose and I asked how it happened!
First date: Can't remember!
Made it official: On a night out, he introduced me as his girlfriend to his friend and we had the talk.
Moved in together: Three years later
Engagement: Eight years later. In New York (it was amazing)
Wedding: On our 10 year anniversary 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We had DD a year before the wedding


----------



## clemmemtine

Your age: 24
Partners age: 28
Age met: I was 22 he was 25
How did you meet: We met at a graduation party for a mutual friend that we both almost didn't go to!
First date a day on his boat at his parent's lake house and then dinner and a movie
Made it official: a couple weeks later before going on a date when he asked if I "wanted to be exclusive" haha
Moved in together: after about 8 months
Engagement: Our 2nd Christmas together (1.5 ish into relationship)
Wedding: October 26, 2013
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: officially in April/May but we aren't preventing now :-D


----------



## Jaxvipe

Your age: 26 

Partners age: 25 (26 in May)

Age met: 17

How did you meet: We met through a mutual friend and I also switched to the high school he was going to and he called dibs on me LOL

First date: We were Seniors in High School so it mainly consisted on of us hanging out together on our lunch break.
Made it official: February 4th, 2006 

Moved in together: I ended up moving in with him and his parents a month after we started dating :fool: Thinking back on it i cannot believe his parents agreed to it! lol But his dad LOVES me and I became the daughter he always wanted. OH, His Step brother, and Step mom used to make me ask his dad for things because they knew he wouldn't say no to me.

Engagement: He didn't ever really proposed because I knew he bought a ring lol (We share a bank account)

Wedding: July 23rd, 2011

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We started TTCing as soon as we got married. I had 3 MC's before finally getting my sticky bean! DD was born 8/8/12! We will TTC #2 this summer!


----------



## SerendipityED

Your age: 22
Partners age: 26
Age met: 20 and 24
How did you meet: In a club
First date: A local restaurant
Made it official: After two and a half months
Moved in together: At 8 months
Engagement: Not yet
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: coming off the pill in November and NTNP from then


----------



## libbymarks198

Your age: 23 next month
Partners age: 23
Age met: 17
How did you meet: i became friends with his best friends girl friend and they introduced us.
First date: where i am from you don't really "date" especially at 17 but we did go out to the movies after a few weeks of meeting one another so i guess that counts. that was around may 2008
Made it official: June 15 2008
moved in together: the december that year
Engagement: christmas day 2012 
Wedding: 9th feb 2014!!! 3 19 days away!!!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: August this year


----------



## Mooshoo

Your age: 22

Partners age: 24

Age met: 16 & 18

How did you meet: at a concert :dohh:

First date: Cinema & dinner

Made it official: Week after first date

Moved in together: Summer 2011 can't remember the month

Engagement: Not yet

Wedding: not yet

TTC : hopefully the summer of 2015


----------



## BlueEyes2014

I love this! This is so fun and I love reading everyone else's! 

Your age: 23
Partners age: 24 (will be 25 in May)
Age met: 18
How did you meet: Through friends on a trip to a water park

First date: Dinner and bowling. He kept trying to kiss me during bowling! Haha
Made it official: a week later at the renfest
Moved in together: After year one
Engagement: Christmas 2010
Wedding: August 2012
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: at least 2 more years if I'm not pregnant right now. Lol long story.


----------



## JenNeil

Your age: 36
Partners age: 38
Age met: 35 and 37
How did you meet: On a dating website lol, which is funny as ive never been into those things before lol! Best thing i have ever done!!! after years of crap and awful relationships including abuse i have finally found my soulmate! he was worth waiting for hes my life xxx i signed up, we messaged and got chatting, met up, never looked back since! <3 <3 <3 
First date: We went out for a meal and the rest is history lol
Made it official: about a month after i announced it to everyone but my family knew i was seeing someone and i announced on fb to all my other friends etc although half of them had sussed i was seeing someone because of the posts haha
Moved in together: next month :D :D 
Engagement: Christmas 2013 <3
Wedding: TBC 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: we have 6 between us me 3 from previous and him 3 from previous, and really want one together in the next 2 years or so but waiting till 2015/16 but we have to save up as OH has had snip so we are hoping for a sucessful VR fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

WTT after 5 years of nothing. Will be starting to try again in 14th april :)

Your age: 21 till april 8th 
Partners age: 24 
Age met: 14 and 16
How did you meet: One of my friends was going to sing in a show at school and he made me audition too as i was with her.
First date: Was at his house, we just watched movies and talked and cuddled.
Made it official: 25th November 2007
Moved in together: April 10th 2008
Engagement: 1st January 2008
Wedding: 17th September 2011, wedding vow renewal 1st June 2013
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Been 5 years 3 months, now on a break until april


----------



## rbourre

Your age: 27
Partners age: 28
Age met: around 12
How did you meet: Through friends
First date: Dinner and a movie, July 16, 2002
Made it official: July 17, 2002, the day after our first date
Moved in together: April 2005 officially, but I was basically living at his place for 8 months before that.
Engagement: May 2008
Wedding: July 18, 2009
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: Probably this summer


----------



## bumpy121

Your age: 26
Partners age: 32

Age met: 21/26

How did you meet: Worked together

First date: Took me to a pub with his friends, then went back to his and watched cruel intentions i think 

Made it official: a month later 15th Nov but we use 18th Oct as anniversary :kiss: 

Moved in together: about 1 or 2 months after that

Engagement: No sign yet :haha:

Wedding: :shrug:

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Got pregnant in the Feb after we met and just had our 2nd in Oct '13

Everything happened very fast but hey :shrug: when you know you know :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## Bringon2015

Your age:27
Partners age: 27
Age met: 22
How did you meet: At a bar 
First date: Dinner and Arcade 
Moved in together: 3 years 
Engagement: 1 year 
Wedding: 18th August 2012
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: will be 5 1/2 years into our relationship


----------



## MarineAngel

*Your age:* 24 in two months!
*Partners age:* 26 next month
*Age met:* 16 for me, 18 for him.
*How did you meet:* His ex-girlfriend actually invited me to join a club he'd been in before he'd graduated. There was a forum (like this one) so everyone in the club could still keep in contact and help the club out.
*First date:* It was the first time we met offline, at an improv show the school was holding that a mutual friend happened to be in.
*Made it official:* The first date (October 28/29, 2005). We'd been talking for awhile and the date was to see if we had the same chemistry in person, we did :haha:
*Moved in together:* November 2008, when he got stationed back stateside.
*Engagement:* A letter he sent from bootcamp around March 2006.
*Wedding:* Courthouse with some witnesses, January 11th, 2008.
*TTC/ Plan to TTC #1:* I've been told 3-5 more years. We're getting our lives in order first, but we both want :yellow: now, it would just be _really_ irresponsible.


----------



## hayz_baby

Love these things 

Your age: 25 2 weeks sun!

Partners age: 27

Age met: I was 14 when first met but weren't a couple till I was 18

How did you meet: at the time he was going out with a girl from school I know and we became friends. 

First date: he asked me for a drink one night but I was too hungover from night before.. (I was 18!!) a couple of nights later I asked him of we could do that drink. We sat in Lloyd's and the rest is history 

Made it official: About a couple of weeks later.. He just said I like u and yeah.. Lol!

Moved in together: After a year and a couple months.

Engagement: not just yet but lots of talk..

Wedding: we are hoping for maybe 2015 or 2016

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Just about finished no 2 but ttc no 1 when I was 21


----------



## kung_pao mama

Your age: 25 

Partners age: 31

Age met: I was 20.

How did you meet: We used to work together. He was kind of my boss. lol.

First date: well, the first time we went out together was to a strip club with friends. haha. but we were totally not dating yet. i honestly don't remember our first "date". is that bad?

Made it official: June of 2010.

Moved in together: 6 months after we made it official.

Engagement: december 2012.

Wedding: june 2013.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: we conceived our first child a month after getting engaged. lol. what can i say, emotions were high... our son was born october 2013.


----------



## BabyChaser09

Oh, this is fun!! 

Your age: 29 
Partners age:32 (33 next month)
Age met: I was 24 turning 25, and he just turned 28
How did you meet: Believe it or not... MYSPACE! He was just some annoying guy who tried to talk to me because he thought I was cute, and asked for my AOL screen name so we could chat. We chatted every now and then, and I had no interest in him (never even looked at his pix. I was just out of a relationship and OVER men at this point)
First date: June 25th 2009. He asked me if I wanted to go to lunch. I still never looked at his pix, but decided that before I say yes, I need to see what this guy looked like. I decided he was sexy as hell and I needed to say yes to lunch. lol We met at the cheesecake factory and sat outside and ate, then we caught an early movie "Transformers 2". On the way outta the movie, we both got texts from our friends saying Michael Jackson had just passed. We had so much fun on our date, our second date was the very next day. 
Made it official: About 6 months later, when I couldn't deny the fact that I was falling for him, and wanted to be with him. 
Moved in together: The day after we got married, August 20, 2012. 
Engagement: Not quite there yet ...
Wedding: 8/19/12. Best day of my life :)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We have been TTC for 8 months, but after the devastation of last month's AF showing up, I decided we need to NTNP, and just have fun and let whatever happens, happen. Can't wait to have his babies. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Your age: 22
Partners age: 28
Age met: 20 and 26
How did you meet: On a dating website. I had just moved back to my hometown and wanted to meet some new people since I didn't know anyone there anymore. I was about to give up on the site when he messaged me. <3
First date: I drove to his house and we stayed in and watched a movie and got to know each other. It was nice, and free, lol.
Made it official: June 16, 2012
Moved in together: July 1, 2012
Engagement: November 2012 (received my official ring proposal on December 31, 2012)
Wedding: We were going to get married September 14, 2013 but decided to hold off because we got pregnant in January 2013 and I didn't want to go down the aisle at 9 months pregnant.
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: May/June of 2015 or 2016, we're not entirely sure which one yet. DS is only 4 months old right now, so we're mostly waiting for child spacing reasons but also some financial ones and we would like to get married first as we don't want to have to put off our wedding due to being pregnant yet again.


----------



## jren

Your age: 25 
Partners age: 25 this Friday
Age met: 24
How did you meet: Online
First date: We ate at a Thai restaurant
Made it official: 1 week
Moved in together: 8 months
Engagement: 1 year
Wedding: This summer. so about 1.4 years.ting
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: In August...so we will be 1.6 years into our relationship! Some people may say it's fast, when you know, you know!


----------



## myangel167

Just out of curiosity really, and for a bit of fun!

Your age: 25 
Partners age: 27
Age met: 19 &21
How did you meet: we met in high school, but didnt date till after high school.
First date: watched a movie at his moms house lol
Made it official: march 29, 2008
Moved in together: Two years later
Engagement: august 2011
Wedding: may 2013
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: 2015 most likely,possibly 2016


----------



## Girly922

Looks like fun :)

Your age: 24

Partners age: 24 next month

Age met: 18

How did you meet: He lived in the flat next door at uni

First date: We went to the theatre to see Sweeney Todd (I didn't realise it was a date at the time :dohh:)

Made it official: 1st November, 6 weeks after we met. 

Moved in together: The following year of uni

Engagement: Waiting for my ring :haha:

Wedding: Discussed but we need to get engaged first! Lol. 

TTC'd #1: November 2012, DD born October 2013

TTC/ Plan to ttc *#2*: Likely to be once DD is about 18months


----------



## dizzy65

Your age: 24 Next month

Partners age: 24 in April

Age met: 15

How did you meet: He was sort of friends with my friend its a long story.

First date:It was going to a movie and for dinner 

Made it official: April 25th 2006

Moved in together: After 2 years

Engagement: December 26th 2009

Wedding: May 19th 2012

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: After we had been together 3 years

TTC/plan to TTC#2: when we had been together 5 years

TTC/plan to TTC # 3: We are still debating :cloud9:


----------



## thexfadingpat

Your age: 22
Partners age: 23
Age met: I was 15, he was 16
How did you meet: Through friends
First date: We went out to see a movie 
Made it official: October 29th, 2007
Moved in together: April of 2012
Engagement: October 27th, 2013
Wedding: September 26th, 2015
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Plan to NTNP right after our wedding.


----------



## Chinapink

Your age: 23

Partners age: 23

Age met: both 22

How did you meet: he was a friend of the boys who lived in the flat below me.

First date: we were "friends" (I was in denial) so we spent loads of time together 

Made it official: August 2013

Moved in together: October 2013

Engagement: soon he says ;)

Wedding:....

TTC/ Plan to ttc: December 2014


----------



## spunky84

Your age: 29

Partners age: 31

Age met: 25 / 27

How did you meet: Dating website

First date: Dinner at Applebees, shopping at Best Buy, driving around talking, followed by watching the remake of The Omen at my apartment.

Made it official: No official time frame. Pretty quickly though

Moved in together: Oct 1 2010 - 6 1/2 months after our first date

Engagement: March 19, 2012 - 2nd year dating anniversary

Wedding: November 24, 2012 (Originally was May 2013 but we couldn't afford the wedding we were planning - his family is huge and we had just bought a house)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Wedding night onwards

TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: March/April 2015


----------



## ChocLover

Your age: 32 soon!
Partners age: 32
Age met: 25
How did you meet: At a party
First date: Dinner and a play
Made it official: On our first date
Moved in together: Never before marriage
Engagement: One year after dating
Wedding: Two years from our first date
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: In two weeks time (5yrs into marriage)!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Your age: 27
Partners age: 26
Age met: 19
How did you meet: At the pub, one of my friends was chatting to his friend (who she knew from a shared lecture) and called me over to compare who was skinnier, DH or me- it was DH, as well she knew thanks for that! :dohh: :haha:)
First date: We went to a nearby lake a few times with friends while we were "courting" and hang out by the river on campus (uni), went to bars with friends etc. Then he asked me out (over text lol) and came to stay in my town for a week, the first night we had a party at my friends house, and I guess that was our first official date.
Made it official: Just once he ased me out- I'm an all or nothing girl.
Moved in together: 2 years
Engagement: 3 years
Wedding: 5 years
TTC/ Plan to ttc #3: (we have a DS (2.5) and a DD (10 months) I'm still working on convincing DH we should have a 3rd, but if we do I'd ideally like to ttc (ntnp) either January 2015 or August 2015.


----------



## Millhaven

*Your age:* 24.
*Partners age:* 27.
*Age met:* 17 & 20 (2007).
*How did you meet:* Through an online community.
*First date:* We took a stroll around town, bought coffee and cookies and just talked talked talked. :)
*Made it official: *The same day as our first date. We had talked online for a couple of weeks.
*Moved in together: *2008 - after 1 year 3 months together.
*Engagement:* 2011 - after 4 years 3 months together.
*Wedding: *Someday, I hope.
*TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: *May/June 2014 - after 7 years together.


----------



## Pandora0814

I love these kinds of things: 

Your age: 26 (27 this August)

Partners age: 32 

Age met: 22

How did you meet: I met his buddy at a club with some friends and months later I received a facebook message. History from there. 

First date: Breakfast at Bob Evan&#8217;s (I worked midnight shift then) 

Made it official: Month later in February

Moved in together: 4 Months later 

Engagement: May 5th, 2012

Wedding: September 1st, 2013

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Conceived #1 one week after our wedding, during our honeymoon.


----------



## haylie_bbz

Your age: 23

Partners age: 34

Age met: 19

How did you meet: i moved in next door to his mum 

First date: not sure it was a date but he invited me to his sisters birthday party

Made it official: the same day as the party

Moved in together: 3 months later

Engagement: hes hinting at it very strongly

Wedding: who knows

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: already have a daughter who is nearly 4 so are currently wtt aug/sep/oct


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Your age: 24

Partner 1's age: 23

Partner 2's age: 27

Age met partner 1: 18 and 17, good friends for a while and then started dating ages 19 and 18. 

Age met partner 2: 22 and 26, but 23 and 26 by time we started dating

How did you meet partner 1: We grew up in the same village and met through mutual friends at college. But only got together after we went away to different unis.

How did you meet partner 2: We are both lindy hop/blues dancers and teachers and first met at a dance event.

First date with partner 1: I went up to see him at University during Halloween 2009 and we saw Jennifer's Body at the cinema

First date with partner 2: We had been chatting loads since dancing together in a competition, a couple of weeks later I went over to his city, had a meal together and went to the dance night he was helping to organise.

Made it official with partner 1: 30th October 2009, same weekend I went up.

Made it official with partner 2: Not sure but we count 6th Feb 2013 as our anniversary - The night we we met up for dinner and the dance.

Moved in together with partner 1: Julyish 2013 though he practically lived with me already

Moved in together with partner 2: Not happened yet, but it's likely to happen early 2015ish

Engagement/Wedding: As a relationship based around polyamory (ethical non monogamy) the three of us (the men are not in a relationship together, just good friends), have made a choice not to get officially engaged or married. But are planning to hold a commitment ceremony sometime between partner 2 moving in, and when we start TTC.

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: probably when I am 26, so early 2016, though it depends on a few factors


----------



## MrsG09

Your age: 28

Partners age: 28 (lol, we are 5 days apart!)

Age met: Well, technically, about 7 or 8. Then again around 12.

How did you meet: First time around was a kids church function (Awana). I went with my cousins to the event at their church and he was there with a friend. 
Later, my family moved to that town (hometown of my parents) so I started school there and being a small town, 7th graders have all the same classes together. 

First date: Pretty standard dinner and a movie after I got off work one evening our senior year of high school. 

Made it official: February 20, 2004
Lol, it took a week or two, upon others hearing about us going on a date (and knowing we were going to prom together, which was a big weird mess getting to that lol) starting to ask if we were official. We hadn't really discussed it so when some asked if we were boyfriend/girlfriend I said to ask him :haha:. The response he gave was yes! We crushed on each other off and on throughout high school so we received a lot of "It's about time!" commentary. 

Moved in together: About 3 years

Engagement: At 2.5 years, August 25, 2006

Wedding: June 1, 2009

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: This June! :happydance:


----------



## salamander91

Your age: 22

Partners age: 21

Age met: 19

How did you meet: same course at university

First date: a pub meal, after we made it official!

Made it official: 21st Nov 2010

Moved in together: September 2011

Engagement: 21st Nov 2012

Wedding: August 2015, not sure on the exact date yet


----------



## em91

Your age: 22 

Partners age: 23

Age met: 16

How did you meet: School! He was in the year above me. But also I'm close friends with his family, and that's how we met, at a party!

First date: Frankie and Benny's - it was adorable!

Made it official: My 17th birthday!

Moved in together: 3 years into relationship.

Engagement: Not yet, but I have a feeling it's coming... he's being very fishy! ;)
Wedding: No clue!

Not sure when we're going to TTC, MMC in November... I'm apprehensive but want to try.


----------



## Buttercup84

Your age: 29
Partners age: 28
Age met: 25
How did you meet: Online via okcupid!
First date: April 2010, we met up at a local pub (though we met online we lived 10 mins apart!)
Made it official: a week later ish
Moved in together: July 2011
Engagement: not yet
Wedding: not yet
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We conceived our first dd completely unexpectedly in March 2011 and she was born in December 2011 :)


----------



## WTT BubbaL

Your age: 24
Partners age: 30
Age met: 21/27
How did you meet: When my partner moved to the UK to playcricket. We meton his first night out 
First date: At his house. We just watched TV and chatted it was like we had known each other forever 
Made it official: Two weeks later 
Moved in together: 6 months later 11/11/11 when I moved to Australia to be with him
Engagement: 20/12/2013
Wedding: 17/07/2015
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: After our wedding so around about Aug 2015 Eeeeeek


----------



## mkyerby16

Your age:24

Partners age: 25

Age met: 15/16

How did you meet: In the cafeteria of our highschool. We had a mutual friend (who was trying to date me at the time hehe) and he said oh this is my friend not having a clue we would start talking, dating, get married and now be about to TTC down the road. His friend gave him my screename (bc IM'ing was all we did back then) and he asked me if he could wave to me in the hallway the next day (seriously, it's hilarious) :haha:

First date: We went to the movies a couple of times. The first place my parents let me ride with him to was Kmart haha then Friendlys

Made it official: March 26, 2015 about a month or two after we started talking. He came over and I was in my pjs with no makeup and hadn't brushed my hair and I freaked out, but he still asked me

Moved in together: the first week of October 2011 we bought our house together a week before our wedding after being together for 6 years

Engagement: October of 2010, 5 years of being together

Wedding: October 16, 2011. 6.5 years of being together

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Next month! After 9 years together :happydance:


----------



## AJCart

* Your age: * 25
*
Partners age:* 26
*
Age met:* 18 & 19
*
How did you meet:* Argh, so embarrassing, haha. Let's just say a very, very drunken night seeing a band in a dingy bar. 
*
First date:* Probably movies? Not really sure!!

*Made it official:* 27th April 2008
*
Moved in together:* Officially was October 2009, although we had pretty much been living together for a while before that. 

*Engagement: * 24th July 2010

*Wedding:* 31st October 2012

*TTC:* We started trying for #1 in June of 2012, conceived in April of 2013. Probably looking at TTC #2 early to mid 2015.


----------



## kailynn

Your age: 20, nearly 21

Partners age: 23, nearly 24

Age met: 17

How did you meet: a mutual friend convinced to pick me up so we could go drinking

First date: Cliff jumping

Made it official: August 9, 2011

Moved in together: Have pretty much lived together since day 1, but made it official in a place that was 'ours' May 2012

Engagement: March 15, 2014

Wedding: September 6, 2014

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: started ttc January of last year; got pregnant with our daughter in february. We will ttc #2 in September!


----------



## motherofboys

Your age: 27 (28 in July)
Partners age: 45
Age met: 17 (although I knew him before I'd never really spoken to him, just said "hey")
How did you meet: Worked on the holiday park where I lived, my Mum and brother also worked with him.
First date: We never really actually 'dated' we just kind of hung out. Think the first time we went anywhere other than chatting while he was working was when we went shopping with my brother LOL
Made it official: 19th December. We had started talking 28th October. 
Moved in together: 7 months
Engagement: 6 months
Wedding: 2 years to the date that we made it official
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Started discussing after 10 months, actually TTC'd after 17 months, got BFP 1st try.

Now been together 10.5 years, married 8.5 and wtt for #5


----------



## xx Emily xx

Your age: 27

Partners age: 31

Age met: 22

How did you meet: Through a friend

First date: Dinner and a movie

Made it official: Straight away 

Moved in together: Nov 2009 

Engagement: Oct 2009 (together 7 months)

Wedding: April 2011 (together 2yrs)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: When DD is 1yr old


----------



## Khadijah-x

Your age: 25
Partner age: 30
Age met: 24 and 29
How didyou meet: A marriage website... lol! We are Muslims and we're both looking for marriage and not dating.
First date: We met up again at an event, then in the evening went for a meal. 
Made it official: Hard one... I think after that meeting and alot of emailing etc we knew we wanted to progress things further. We met a couple more times before having a religious ceremony at the Mosque to be lawfully married. (Totally opposite to most the replies here..lol!)
Moved in together: Next week! 8 days..
Engagement: N/A
Wedding: 8 days away! We had our ceremony but now is our big reception! :D
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: 8 days!!! :D


----------



## OddMouse

Your age: 24

Partners age: 24 also.

Age met: 17

How did you meet: We went to high school together but didn't really talk until after we graduated.

First date: Went to the movies to see a scary movie (I hate them!)

Made it official: 2 months after we began talking.

Moved in together: 3 months after we began talking :haha:

Engagement: About 6 months ago.

Wedding: No idea!

TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: Year unknown but eventually.


----------



## Autumn leaves

Your age: 22

Partners age: 24

Age met: 17 and 19

How did you meet: One of my friends was on the train with him and said I'm with a guy who drives a bmw want to speak to him! Haha!

First date: McDonald's drive through :o!! Massive progression to Le Manior today!! 

Made it official: about amonth after meeting and dates.

Moved in together: just under two years 

Engagement: Next year!?!?!?!

Wedding: A few years 

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: July 2015


----------



## babydustcass

Your age: 24

Partners age: 25

Age met: 16

How did you meet: Through mutual friends on MSN lol

First date: move and some wkd at his house

Made it official: Straight away 

Moved in together: Nov 2007

Engagement: March 2011

Wedding: March 2013

TTC/ Plan to ttc #3 In Dec 2015- jan 2016 after we return from lapland with our 2 LOs


----------



## jumpingo

Your age: 31

Partners age: 27

Age met: 29 and 25

How did you meet: OKCupid:blush:

First date: we met in person the first time over dinner on a tuesday. that saturday i took him around tokyo since he had just arrived and never been anywhere. we ended up meeting other americans waiting in line at a restaurant and had dinner with them. but then we stayed out so late he couldn't get back home, so he spent the night at my place. he tried to be a gentleman and sleep on the tiny couch downstairs but i didn't let him.:winkwink:

Made it official: he mentioned having been together almost a month and i asked him from when did he think we were officially together...!? he asked me when *i* thought and was okay with whatever date i thought. so i told him that when, a week after meeting, he called me "his girl" in conversation, and that's when i considered us "together." so we decided that was the official date, three weeks after it had passed. november 5th, 2012.

Engagement: we had been together just over 8 months. he proposed on the top of mt fuji on july 13th, 2013 with the ring we had picked out together months earlier. he brought the ring, i brought the champagne!:haha:

Moved in together: we got legally married in japan on august 30th, 2013, but it took until november 27th for the military to process everything and assign us an apartment. he moved in on thanksgiving day and i started living there but didn't move in completely until mid january 2014.

Wedding: this past june, in my parents' backyard in ohio. my brothers were my "bridesmen" and his brother and sister were on his side. we all wore black converse, even my dad, because my husband and i practically live in ours. our only requirements were good beer and hamburgers. we had a dance floor under strung lights, lawn games and the most perfect weather we could have asked for.

TTC/Plan to ttc #1: we started just after the wedding and got pregnant in october (cycle #5). my brother's wedding is in september 2015 so october was actually the last month we were going to try before we would prevent (so i wouldn't be too pregnant to fly) but then we lost that baby. so, now we're waiting until march 2015.:dohh:


----------



## Angel_blues

Your age: 26
Partners age: 30
Age met: 23
How did you meet: At work, he moved up the ladder and became my supervisor. We HATED each other at first. May 16 2012 on my way home from work he watched me get into a car accident. He drove me to and from work for a month. We quickly became infatuated with each other and he has left me since  It's not until I left the company 1.5 years later that anyone found out we were together. 
First date: went to a restaurant he got drunk and I had to drive him home lol.
Made it official: June 1st 2012
Moved in together: Well he never slept at his place. So I could argue right away but we built a house a moved together to the same home July 27 2013.
Engagement: He's not ready yet... 
Wedding: Same day as engagement in las vagas. No friends no family just us.
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: April 1st 2015


----------



## Chai_w

Your age: 23

Partners age: 22

Age met: 16

How did you meet: At a church youth group neither of us went to the church, we just knew ppl who did

First date:OH counts the weekend before he asked me out as our first date instead of our official first date. I went with him and his mother to their church to help its Christmas charity by packing toys into groupings for less fortunate families, and we walked around his church. 

Made it official: 4 days after our first date

Moved in together:a few months before our 2 year anniversary 

Engagement: 2 year anniversary 

Wedding: 3 year anniversary 

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: unknown :wacko: we have a list of things we want to do first before ttc, but that seems to keep getting longer :growlmad: probably at least another year and a half if not 2 years. Really hoping for just a year and a half tho:thumbup:


----------



## cupcake.

Your age: 22

Partner's age: 26

Age met: 19 and 23

How did you meet: We've known each other for quite a while since we used to dance in the same dance team. Developed feelings for each other in spring/summer 2011

First Date: didn't really go on official dates. But somehow when one of us went on a party or something we'd invite the other one along, get drunk and make out.. eventually we met up and did the same thing sober as well haha

Made it official: September 20, 2011

Moved in together: march 2013 

Engagement & Wedding: he hasn't popped the question yet 

TTC/ plan to TTC #1: we're starting to ttc in august 2015 :)


----------



## BlueWater

Your age: 26
Partners age: 24
Age met: (First date) 22 and 19
How did you meet: Fitness centre
First date: Cinemas
Made it official: From our first date
Moved in together: 2 years 7 months
Engagement: Watch this space
Wedding: Watch this space
NTNP #1: 4 years


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Your age: 28
Partners age: 28
Age met: 24
How did you meet: World of Warcraft (online game)
First date: He showed me around NYC
Made it official: About three weeks before we physically met for the first time, after video chatting for several weeks
Moved in together: After 11 months of long distance dating
Engagement: Skipped it
Wedding: Eloped right before the 2 year mark
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Got pregnant on our honeymoon at the 2 year mark, went off birth control two months before that :)
Plan to NYNP #2: Anytime now, probably wait until after his upcoming assignment though because I don't want to be pregnant with a toddler alone. :haha:


----------



## Lozzielaula

Your age: 25 in 6 days 

Partners age: 33

Age met: I was 22

How did you meet: Through work, he's a driver for several of the people I used to support.

First date: Well, he took me to lunch the saturday that my quarantine ended (I had the mumps!) to Dobbies garden centre on the... 1st March 2014 

Made it official: 20th March 2014

Moved in together: July 2014 

Engagement: Watch this space, there is a tiny box for me under the tree :haha: 

Wedding: No plans yet

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: February 2015 for #1. We have had some people tell us that it's soon, but we've been such good friends for a couple years that it doesn't feel like it :kiss:


----------



## AngelOb

Your age:26

Partners age: 25

Age met: I was 23

How did you meet: At a bar downtown when i was out for my friends birthday

First date: Went out for ice cream a few days after meeting

Made it official: 12 Aug 2012, two months after we met

Moved in together: Jul 2013

Engagement:Not yet

Wedding: Got to wait for the engagement first

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: seriously talking ttc in april next year but also debating ntnp now or january


----------



## kksquared

Your age: 23
Partners age: 24
Age met: ~13
How did you meet: We actually met in junior high lol
First date: Total cliche. High school dance
Made it official: 4-5 months after 1st date
Moved in together: after we got married
Engagement: dated 2 years
Wedding: Jan. 2011 (dated 2 years, engaged 1 year)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We will be married 4 years.


----------



## jessicasmum

My age: 29
Partners: 34
Age met: 18
How did meet: texting dating channel
First date: pubs in my home town
Moved in together: after 16 months
Engaged: 10 days short of 1 year (my birthday)
Married: 5 years 7 months (on his birthday)
TTC #1: 16 months and got pregnant after 2 weeks.
TTC #2: 10 years 6 months and got pregnant after 2 months
TTC #3: plan on at 12 years 8 months.


----------



## Afairchild5

Your age: 24
Partners age: 25 
Age met: I was 14, he was 15
How did you meet: Through a mutual friend at a lock-in for our church
First date: He took me to a chinese restaurant that I had never been to (which we have now been to about a million & one times) and we went to the movies and saw the movie 'Yes Man' with Zooey Deschanel & Jim Carey
Made it official: The day after Christmas in 2008
Moved in together: We lived together once about four years ago for probably five months or so but decided to move back in with our parents to go to school and save money so officially two months before we got married we moved in together. 
Engagement: On our five year anniversary last year (Dec 2013)
Wedding: October 2014
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: I'm hoping Sept 2015


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Your age: 22
Partners age: 23
Age met: 17
How did you meet: Through mutual friends when just hanging around etc. 
First date: He took me to a nice restaurant, being just turned 17 I felt so grown-up at the time haha! 
Made it official: May 2010.. but we'd pretty much been a couple for a few months prior to being 'official' :haha: 
Moved in together: 10 months 
Engagement: April 2012 after 2 years of being together
Wedding: October 2013 after 3.5 years together 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We already have a 3-year-old DS who came along earlier than expected! We're going to be TTC 2 in March 2015 and I'm very, very excited!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your age: 28

Partners age: 28

Age met: 23

How did you meet: dating website 

First date: bowling and cinema

Made it official: a few weeks after meeting

Moved in together: Jan 2010

Engagement: March 2010

Wedding: Oct 2011

TTC/ Plan to TTC #1: had first baby Feb 2012. Will maybe start TTC #2 later this year.


----------



## bakedbean

Your age: 23
Partners age: 23
Age met: 19
How did you meet: A friend invited me to a metal pub - on a whim i decided to go along after work and met my OH who was her friends friend! (She didn't know him either lol!) 
First date: We didn't have an official 'first date'. We talked non-stop after we'd met and met up again a week later (became an item)
Made it official: Two weeks after we met - 2011
Moved in together: A year after we'd met - 2012
Engagement: Soon hopefully!
Wedding: By 25 my OH said!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: 2016 - we'd have been together for 5 years


----------



## butterbaby

Your age: 28
Partners age: 29
Age met: 21
How did you meet: plentyoffish...after I had decided to stop the dating angle and meet guys as friends.. I ended up meeting the one.
First date: We met up at a pub and had a drink and played pool, I guess kind of like meeting a guy in a bar but with a bit of pre-convo to know he's not a dick haha. 
Made it official: A few weeks after meeting. 
Moved in together: July 2011
Engagement: May 2011
Wedding: June 2012
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: February 2015! I'm scared yet so excited!


----------



## Hermione394

Your age: 26

Partners age: 34

Age met: 21 and 29

How did you meet: Online on a different message board (disboards)

First date: Kona Cafe at the Polynesian Resort at Walt Disney World (I originally lived 1 and 1/2 hours outside of Disney World). (May 10, 2010)

Moved in together: Sort of quick...2 months after our first date. (July 2010)

Engagement: 2 years after our first date (May 10, 2012)

Wedding: 2 years after we were engaged! (May 19th 2014)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: January 2016 at the earliest, most likely Sept 2016-Feb 2017...it feels so far away!


----------



## Jen198628

Your age: 28

Partners age: 28

Age met: 24

How did you meet: out with friends

First date: drinks at a pub

Moved in: 3 months after dating

Engagement: 3 years (oct 2014)

Wedding: July 2015

Plan TTC: honeymoon! :happydance:


----------



## EmmySocks

Your age: 24

Partners age: 23

Age met: 18 and 17

How did you meet: at sixth form college

First date: having lunch together/ walking to the supermarket in our free lesson! (we had better dates later!)

Moved in together: 2010 when he moved 240 miles to be near me when i went to uni (2 years after meeting)

Engagement: June 2009 (8months after meeting)

Wedding: July 2012 

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: when he is ready


----------



## Iveneverseen

Your age: 28


Partners age: 37


Age met: I was 19 he was 28, we have been together 10 years this year.

How did you meet: an online chat room. 

First date: A few days after we started speaking. October 2005.

Made it official: Pretty much straight away.

Moved in together: 2.5 Months after meeting, (Good reasons for being this quick)

Engagement: 5.5 Years.

Wedding: Already Married, Got married August 2013. (Almost 18mths)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We already have kids, Eldest is from a previous R/ship that my husband has brought up since she was 18months, she is now almost 11. we had our first Feb 2007 and our second may 2012, we plan to ttc for our 4th and last This Autumn.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Your age: 28
Partners age: 27

Age met: 23/22

How did you meet: Online :winkwink:

First date: About 5 weeks into our 'internet chatting' lol

Made it official: A few days later I think?

Moved in together: About 3 months later

Engagement: After 3 years

Wedding: 2 months after engagement (we pretty much just decided we wanted to get married lol)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Next month yaaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ariela

Your age: 21

Partners age: 23

Age met: 15/17

How did you meet: At friend's small sweet 16 party. :D

First date: Nearly 2 years after we had first met. 17/19 yo. (We were friends before that, but I think that one time under Christmas was the first time we actually did go for a coffee just the two of us..:))

Made it official: Month after first date. 

Moved in together: 1,5 years after we'd made it official; after he'd finished his military service. 18/20 yo. 

Engagement: I hope that before TTC... Or we just may have delays on our schedule... *cough* :D

Wedding: We'll see..

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: End of this year, 5 years from making it official - ages 22/24. <3


----------



## sevenofnine

Your age: 25 in April
Partners age: 27 in August
Age met: 0
How did you meet: He has been around since I was born, his family was friends with our family. We grew up as best friends.
First date: Never had one!
Made it official: July 2005! (I was 15!)
Moved in together: After we got married! :)
Engagement: October 2009
Wedding: June 13th, 2009
TTC/ Plan to ttc #2: Feb-April, not sure yet.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Your age: 29

Partners age: 38

Age met: 22/32 

How did you meet: played on a co-ed sports team together

First date: Our first date was to dinner and a baseball game. But that was after a mutual friend had asked me to go with him to a concert- and then said friend got us to go to a bar two towns over and she drove him and ended up drunk, so I gave him a ride to a house party at another team mates house and we really hit it off (read- made out :haha: )

Made it official: I don't know.. we just kept seeing each other almost daily and talking for hours every night. I remember not knowing what to say when people asked if we were a couple or just dating, but he has introduced me to his friends as his girlfriend about a week or two after the bar night.

Moved in together: 5 months later- I originally said no to moving in as I had just moved back home from living with friends, but I had a fight with my parents a few weeks after he asked so said why not.

Engagement: 4.5 years into our relationship

Wedding: 6 years into our relationship (august 2014)

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: conceived #1 in August 2011 -Had our daughter in May 2012 not sure when we are going to TTC number 2 :)


----------



## Jenny1702

Your age - 34
Partners age- 36 
Age met- 31/33
How did u meet- online (27/5/11)
First date- meal and few drinks met as friends on 15/6/11 
Made it official- 17/6/11
Moved in together- 1/10/11
Engagement- 5/8/11
Wedding- 15/6/13
Ttc 1- 1/3/13 baby conceived in june but we lost it a chemical pregnancy 14/6/13 then found out in September we were expecting again our daughter was born 28/5/14 :)

Hopefully Ttc 2 summer/autumn 2016


----------



## CandiceSj

*Your age:* 28
*Partners age:* 32
*Age met:* 18
*How did you meet:* We met online first, chatted for many months and met in real life about 8 months later when I went to Egypt to see him. 
*First date:* First time we met in real life was at the airport and we had been chatting non-stop for months, and I was on my way to his family's condo to spend a month there- not your typical date! First real outing was to the Mohamed Ali Citadel in Cairo. 
*Made it official:* 2 weeks after meeting in real life, we started getting papers ready to be legally married, to be able to have him come to Canada with me. 
*Moved in together:* We've never been in the same country without living together, but he officially got to Canada to "our" apartment about 2 years after we met, our daughter was 6 months old. We had been apart during the immigration process.
*Wedding*: married 9 years 
*TTC:* Our first was a bit of a surprise (I was NTNP but in an innocent in-love-at-19 kind of way) and my second was the obsessive charting, OPK, TWW type of TTC. 
Right now... I know I want to avoid having the baby in April to September area (selfish reason of not wanting the crappiness of going back to work 1 year later right before or during summer), so I'm either going to TTC between now and June or I will wait until next year or there's a possibility that the family is complete too.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Just wanted to bump this for the current WTT girls :)


----------



## Laroawan

Okay I'll play :)

Your age: 27
Partners age: 28
Age met: 22/23
How did you meet: Through a dating website in 2010.
First date: Started as casual Starbucks meet up as it would be first time we were meeting. Ended up being a 6+ hour date involving walking around the mall and neighbourhood the Starbucks was in and talking non-stop, Quizno's subs for late lunch/dinner and a surprise run in with my mom who just happened to be browsing the pillow section in Sears when we walked by. She knew we were there because she actually dropped me off on her way out but she still claims she thought we would have left by then (4+ hours later).
Made it official: 12 days after our first date we were "Facebook official" lol
Moved in together: Technically about a month after we started dating, but not officially for 2-3 months after. One day my mom called and said "I guess you moved out?" and I awkwardly realized "Ohh... I guess I did."
Engagement: After almost 3 years together he proposed to me on my favorite beach, under the stars.
Wedding: This past August after nearly 5 years together and 2+ years engaged
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We are debating our timeline right now. Originally had planned for trying ~2 years post wedding but thinking we might graduate to NTNP sometime this winter and just see what life gives us.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Looks like fun!

*Your age:* 27

*Partners age:* 31

*Age met:* I was 19, he was 22

*How did you meet:* Shockingly online on facebook! 8-[No mutual friends or anything. He somehow came across my profile and saw that it was my birthday and messaged me to wish me a happy birthday. And it just took off from there

*First date:* A walk in the park

*Made it official:* May 2007

*Moved in together:* I technically started staying at his place while going to school (since he lived closer to the school) 3 months into the relationship, but we moved into an apartment together about 1 year 3 months in. 

*Engagement:* July 2014

*Wedding: * May 2015

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: May 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> Looks like fun :)
> 
> Your age: 24
> 
> Partners age: 24 next month
> 
> Age met: 18
> 
> How did you meet: He lived in the flat next door at uni
> 
> First date: We went to the theatre to see Sweeney Todd (I didn't realise it was a date at the time :dohh:)
> 
> Made it official: 1st November, 6 weeks after we met.
> 
> Moved in together: The following year of uni
> 
> Engagement: Waiting for my ring :haha:
> 
> Wedding: Discussed but we need to get engaged first! Lol.
> 
> TTC'd #1: November 2012, DD born October 2013
> 
> TTC/ Plan to ttc *#2*: Likely to be once DD is about 18months

Ooh, I can update! 

Engagement: May this year, after 6.5yrs together 

Wedding: Booked for September next year (6 weeks before our 8 year anniversary) 

Plan to TTC #2: On Honeymoon! :haha:


----------



## mcs_22

Here goes!

Your age: 27

Partners age: 27

Age met: Oh gosh. We first met freshman year of High School. So 14?!

How did you meet: P.E. Class :) we were just friends all throughout High School

First date: This is hard. I guess New Year's Eve 2006-07

Made it official: January 2007

Moved in together: I can't believe that I can't remember, LOL. But it was probably our last year in college so August 2010 I think.

Engagement: January 2012

Wedding: October 2013

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: I am hoping Spring or early Summer 2016 :dance:


----------



## Amarna

*Your age:* 29
*Partners age:* 29
*Age met:* 19
*How did you meet:* We met online and shortly found out that we lived just two streets over from one another!
*First date:* About a month after we met. We did the typical dinner and movie.
*Made it official: *September 20th of 2005, a month or so after we started dating.
*Moved in together: *March of 2006, things moved quickly for us. <3
*Engagement:* August of 2006, just before I found out I was pregnant with our first daughter (She was a surprise, we were not TTC at this time). 
*Wedding:* We got married on September 15th 2006. We normally wouldn't have rushed it but we didn't have a desire for a large wedding or anything, it was a justice of the peace ceremony with just close family and friends and I needed health insurance for the pregnancy, if we got married I could be added onto his plan from his employer. Not terribly romantic.
*TTC/ Plan to ttc:* In April of 2007 I gave birth to our first daughter, August of 2012 to our second daughter and now we'll be TTC #3 in June of 2016.


----------



## TwilightAgain

*Your age:* 24
*Partners age:* 29
*Age met:* 19 & 25
*How did you meet:* We met online, chatted everyday for a month and then when I moved back at the end of the summer to start my second year of university we officially met.
*First date:* A month after we first started talking. We went to Frankie & Benny's, played golf and bowling then sat in his car talking until 2AM.
*Made it official:* September 8th 2011
*Moved in together:* July 2013 - 2 years later!
*Engagement:* Still waiting hehe.
*Wedding:* September 8th - Year to be determined by him :lol:
*TTC/ Plan to ttc:* Summer 2018


----------



## Catalyst

Your age: 31

Partners age: 31

Age met: 15

How did you meet: Known each other since playschool and were classmates from age 6-16

First date: Never dated, just had a crush on him and he on me, kissed and that was it :)

Made it official: couple of days after our first kiss in june 1999

Moved in together: August 2000

Engagement: June 2004

Wedding: june 4th (our relationship anniversary) 2011

TTC/ Plan to ttc #3: we decited on your first xmas 2007, started ttc april/mai that year, born 2009. Decited on our second xmas 2010 started ttc april 2011 and was born 9 months later. We kind of have decited on our third, but not as sure about the time. Either be ttc in a year or 3 years.


----------



## BER614

Your age: 22
Partner's age: 21
Age met: 14 and 14
How did you meet?: We met our first day of 9th grade in 1st period.
First date: We didn't start dating until we were 16. We went to the movies for our first date.
Made it official: June 14, 2010
Moved in together: We were 19
Engagement: September 2013 
Wedding: June 14, 2014
TTC #2: We had our first baby (a boy) May 11th 2015, and plan to start TTC #2 when our son turns one. So, hoping for a 2017 baby!


----------



## Sheece

Your age: 32
Partners age: 34
Age met: 30 & 33
How did you meet: We met on an online dating site and chatted for a couple of weeks before we met up :) 
First date: He came to my place the day after my birthday with flowers and chocolate for a movie night 
Made it official: We were official pretty much straight away, but I had to wait 8 months for the L bomb, and we moved in together pretty much straight away from then.
Moved in together: April 2015
Engagement: Not in any rush! Will happen eventually but we both aren't phased
Wedding: As above.
TTC/ Plan to ttc: January 2016


----------



## MindUtopia

Your age: 35
Partners age: 28
Age met: 28 (7 years ago)
How did you meet: We were both working overseas in the same town and met on a night out through mutual friends (who actually are married themselves now). 
First date: I don't even remember now. I think our first date probably dinner out at an Italian restaurant near us, but this was several weeks after we technically started dating. We mostly just went out with friends and hung out at home. 
Made it official: I think we technically decided we were a couple a few months after we started dating. 
Moved in together: We technically lived together within about 6 months of meeting, but then we moved back home (our homes were a 10 hour flight away from each other) and were long distance for 2 years. We finally moved in together permanently when we'd been together for about 3 years, after sorting out all our immigration issues. 
Engagement: When we'd been together for 2.5 years. 
Wedding: On our almost 3 year anniversary. 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We had our first just after our 4 year anniversary (after being together for 4.5 years total). We're WTT for #2 until I can take some time off work for maternity again, which won't be for another year probably, which will be just after our 8 year anniversary. Makes me feel old now just saying that!


----------



## twilightgeek2

Your age: 23
Partners age: 21
Age met: 22
How did you meet: at college whilst studying to become merchant navy officers (which we both didnt like and both left together!) 
First date: See i count the first time we met as a first date at the open evening for the college  even though other people were there! but hey maybe it was the first week when we moved into college accomodation when we went to the pub totgether!
Made it official: The week after we moved into college accomodation!
Moved in together: Were both living in his parents house atm but technically weve been living together since April this year which was 8 months in!
Engagement: Not yet :) but we have spoken about it!
Wedding: haha no where near this yet!
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Will Probably be in like 3/4 years! when were both settled in a job that we both like!


----------



## chocolatechip

Your age: 29
Partners age: 30
Age met: 23
How did you meet: online
First date: coffee shop
Made it official: Pretty much right away but didn't start using the terms "boyfriend/girlfriend" until maybe a month in
Moved in together: 3.5 years
Engagement: Just over 4 years
Wedding: Just over 5 years
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: 6.5 years


----------



## sarah34

Your age: 27
Partners age: 33
Age met: 19
How did you meet: on a night out
First date: pub
Made it official: after a month or so
Moved in together: After 9 months
Engagement: nearly 5 years ago so we had been together 3 years
Wedding: hasnt been one yet! 
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Started trying July 2013 so after 6 years together. Hope to ttc mid 2016, would have been together 8.5 years!


----------



## Shey

Your age: 32, 33 next month
Partners age: 37
Age met: 30
How did you meet: At work. We both were working at Universal and we met there.
First date: We did the traditional dinner and a movie, then walked around the mall!
Made it official: July 2012
Moved in together: June 18, 2015
Engagement: October 2014
Wedding: October 28,2017
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Last year. got my BFP Father's Day 2014 and had a baby girl February this year.


----------



## Sirius37

Your age: 26
Partners age: 29 shortly
Age met: When I was 23
How did you meet: We worked for the same company
First date: I can't recall a true first date, since we hung out a lot for a year before we started being together
Made it official: August 15, 2012
Moved in together: Within a year of getting together
Engagement: June 7, 2013
Wedding: August 3, 2014
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: June 2016


----------



## DragonflyWing

Your age: 32
Partners age: 36
Age met: I was 22, he was 26
How did you meet: Originally online!
First date: We went bowling and out for dinner
Made it official: Valentine's day
Moved in together: When we got married
Engagement: 3 years after we met
Wedding: 6 years after we met (long engagement!)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: Pretty much immediately after we got married, and within 3 months I was pregnant with twins! Then 15 months after the twins were born, we had #3. We're waiting to try for #4 until 2017.


----------



## smile7060

Your age: 28
Partners age: 30
Age met: I was 23 and he was 25
How did you meet: I used to work at Tim Hortons when I was putting myself through University! He came in one day and gave me a card with his number on it! I called him two weeks later and the rest is history.
First date: We went to a movie!
Made it official: Aug 26th 2010
Moved in together: After I finished the last year of University, we lived with my parents for a little while, and then moved in about a year and a half just ourselves.
Engagement: Not yet!! Hoping one day though...
Wedding: Not yet! Hoping to get engaged before we actually try for a baby! :)
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We have come up with the date late next fall, 2016!!


----------



## UponAStar

Your age: 25 

Partners age: 30

Age met: 22, 28.

How did you meet: I was actually "dating" one of his friends who lived with one of my friends. We first met when all of said friends went out to eat. I said about two words to him at the time and we didn't really start talking until a few months later. :blush: 

First date: I randomly decided to add him on Facebook. He was online and we started messaging each other about being bored. He asked if I wanted to watch a movie and he came to pick me up. We spent the few hours before I had to be home watching Insidious and telling ghost stories. It was so innocent and fun.

Made it official: First agreed to be "exclusive" on July 23 (two days after we started hanging out), had a talk again on July 25th where he officially asked me to be his girlfriend. So, we go with the 25th. Haha. 

Moved in together: I moved into the same apartment complex as him in August of that year, but, we basically spent all of our time together in his apartment. 

Engagement: Asked me to marry him in August of that year. But, it kinda turned into an "unofficially engaged" thing. 

Wedding: Hoping to elope this December and have a vow renewal ceremony on our anniversary in July. 

TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: I ended up getting pregnant with our son 3 weeks after we started dating. We're going to try for #2 hopefully sometime in 2016.


----------



## krissie328

Your age: 29
Partners age: 31
Age met: 18
How did you meet: We met online when he was trying to meet people going to the same college. We both started the same semester. 
First date: I'm not sure. The first day we met in person we walked all over town and ended up at the bridge/canyon. It was a lovely day.
Made it official: A couple weeks later.
Moved in together: 8 months later 
Engagement: 3.5 months after we me.
Wedding: 6.5 months after our engagement.
TTC/ Plan to ttc #1: We started ttc #1 immediately. It took 8 years but now we have a lively almost 17 month old. We have been ttc awhile now and are on a break waiting to start clomid in February.


----------



## MummaBear16

*Your age:* Almost 24

*Partners age:* Almost 24 as well :)

*Age met:* 15

*How did you meet:* On MSN, back when it was "all the rage" haha, but we officially met in person in college at age 16. High school Sweet hearts :cloud9: 

*First date:* Ooh.. That's a tough one! We were so young, so we didn't really go on an official date. So I guess it would have been lunch in the park!
 
*Made it official:* March 2008

*Moved in together:* I started spending half the week at his place in about August 2009, but officially bought our own house in 2012.

*Engagement:* Not yet, but I hope he hurries up! 

*Wedding:* I'd be happy with just an engagement at this stage haha

*TTC/ Plan to ttc #1:* Well we had our first in Nov 2009 after NTNP in early 2009, and we will be TTC #2 in Jan 2016!


----------

